# سؤال عن دارة تحول الصوت ءالى ذبذبات كهربائية



## عضو1 (14 يناير 2008)

الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته لدي سؤال أرجو أن أجد الجواب المناسب وهو هل يوجد دارة ءالكترونية لتحويل الصوت ءالى ذبذبات كهربائية وفي حال عدم وجود مثل هذه الدارة هل يوجد حاليا دارة قربيه ومشابهة يمكن الأستفادة منها ومتوفره في الأسواق 

أرجو مساعدتي على هذا السؤال 

والله الموفق 

:55:


----------



## alsaneyousef (14 يناير 2008)

http://www.arabelect.net/projects/102.htm


----------



## Eng.Obaida (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عيكم

اليس ما تصفه بتحويل الصوت لذبذبات كهربائية هو بالضبط عمل الميكرفون ؟!


----------



## عضو1 (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته الذي أقصده أخي الكريم هو داره تحول الصوت أيا كان المصدر ءالى ذبذبات كهربائية هذا ما أقصده ...

والله الموفق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 يناير 2008)

اخى
ما قاله الزميل م/ عبيده هو أن الميكروفون يحول الصوت الى ذبذبات كهربية تسمى ذبذبات تماثلية ثم بعد ذلك هناك دوائر تحول الذبذبات التماثلية الى ذبذات رقمية
حدد ما تريد و يمكنك البحث فى الموسوعة
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
بالانجليزية و ايضا
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
بالعربية


----------



## Eng.Obaida (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

شكرا أخي ماجد على التوضيح

في المرة القادمة سأجعل التلميح أسهل
وعلى فكرة يمكنك اذا اردت الحصول على الذبذبات الرقمية بسرعة و سهولة و نقاء، بالاضافة للقدرة على تخزينها و التعديل عليها ( Dsp)، يمكنك فعلها ببساطة باستعمال الحاسوب و استغلال منفذ الميكروفون و السماعات، بالاضافة لقليل من البرمجة

تحياتي


----------



## عضو1 (29 يناير 2008)

*لتوضيح السؤال حول دارة الصوت*

هل يمكن لدارة تحول الصوت أيا كان المصدر طبيعي صناعي ءالى ذبذبات كهربائية علية الأستطاعة لشحن بطارية قوتها 3.7 على سبيل المثال بطارية الجوال مثلا ..


أرجو الأفادة والله الموفق ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يناير 2008)

الصوت العالى لدرجة شحن بطارية قد يتسبب فى احداث عاهة للبشر
الراديو الترانزيستور له سماعة (مذياع) بقدرة 0.2 وات وكفاءة تحويل الصوت من طاقة كهربية فى هذه الوحدات من 2% الى 5 % و تعلم مدى علو صوتها والشاحن يشحن بحوالى 5 فولت 200 مللى أمبير اى حوالى واحد وات


----------



## العربي الأصيل (30 يناير 2008)

يا أخي الكريم 
إن تحويل الصوت إلى إشارة كهربائية هذا أمر مُيسر ومنفذ أما تحويل هذه الإشارة إلى إشارة مناسبة من حيث الشكل و الاستطاعة لشحن بطارية ما سيكون على حساب منبع القدرة الذي يغذي دارة التحويل ورفع الاستطاعة وهذا مايؤدي إلى طرح السؤال عن مدى الجدوى و المردود من هكذا دارة
أرجو التوضيح؟؟؟؟؟


----------

